# Call of Duty 4 new maps are out!



## Mino (Apr 4, 2008)

For 800mp the Variety Map Pack for CoD4 is now available.

Creek, Killhouse, Chinatown, and Broadcast now join CoD4's online multiplayer roster.

Creek is my favorite so far, then Broadcast and Chinatown.  I haven't played Killhouse in an online game yet.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2008)

Meh, I don't want to have to pay for more maps.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't really like killhouse.

Creek is definitely my favorite though.


----------



## Nate (Apr 4, 2008)

If I ever get back into playing it, I'll probably get them.


----------



## Mino (Apr 4, 2008)

Killhouse looks like it'd be better suited for Halo....

Creek is amazing in every way....

I like Broadcast, it definitely was made for Ground War.

Chinatown can be annoying.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't really care much for Chinatown. I mostly just stay away from it. I've only played broadcast once and I though it was decent.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

I read about these in the new EGM.  Makes me want to play the actual game... but then I'd have to get a PS3 (360 = RRoD)...


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I read about these in the new EGM. Makes me want to play the actual game... but then I'd have to get a PS3 (360 = RRoD)...


Boo!... and you suck!

Get a 360.. Now..


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, and have it crap out on me?  No thanks.  I've read too many "success" stories on NeoGAF regarding 360s.

I'm the kind of guy that goes ballistic if my console breaks.  I paid for it, I expect quality.  I don't want it to break on me within a few weeks/months.  Seriously, Microsoft's hardware sucks.  Even the newer Falcon ones succumb to the "random power-off" thing... it looks like your power's gone out, but it's actually the 360 that got fried.

So yeah.  It's either a PS3 or nothing at all for me.  Or, of course, I can wait until Microsoft works out their hardware issues.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

I know people who have had their 360s till it came out and theirs are fine.. Except my one friend.. His brother dropped it like 3 times.. In a row


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I know people who have had their 360s till it came out and theirs are fine.. Except my one friend.. His brother dropped it like 3 times.. In a row


 Yeah, and _I_ know people who are on their 3rd, 4th, 5th 360... I'm not going to drop $300+ on a console with inherent hardware issues.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Out of everyone I know that has a 360, only one of them has had the RRoD.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

There's only like a 10% chance that you'll end up getting it. Out of my 26 friends with 360s none have gotten the "Red Ring of Death."


----------



## MGMT (Apr 4, 2008)

And don't even mention the round scratches. Thats the users fault, it says right on the system when you first get, to not move the system while a disk is in the drive.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> There's only like a 10% chance that you'll end up getting it. Out of my 26 friends with 360s none have gotten the "Red Ring of Death."


 Unless you have some proof to back that statement up, it's useless conjecture in my opinion.

I've already made up my mind.  Unless Microsoft fixes their hardware issues, I'm not biting.  A PS3 is looking more and more appealing every day, though...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> And don't even mention the round scratches. Thats the users fault, it says right on the system when you first get, to not move the system while a disk is in the drive.


 Does the Wii have that issue?


----------



## JJH (Apr 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> There's only like a 10% chance that you'll end up getting it.


So one in ten 360s will get it? (About, obviously.)

That ended any plans I had of getting one. Which I was considering.

And I'm not sure if the Wii has the scratch problem. I've turned my Wii on it's side once or twice with a game running and heard a scratching sound, but never actually got any scratches.


----------



## Mino (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I read about these in the new EGM.  Makes me want to play the actual game... but then I'd have to get a PS3 (360 = RRoD)...


 You aren't going to get RROD if you buy a new 360....


----------



## Mino (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hah, buy a PS3 and regret it for the rest of the decade.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well said.
Talking of RRoD, my friend got them today... I laughed, but felt for him. ^-^


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's what the media wants you to believe.

PS3 might outsell both 360 and Wii by the end of the race, if you ask me.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't care less if they did.
I'm happy with Wii60, end of for me.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't care who wins, either.  What I want is a reliable piece of hardware I know won't break in a few months.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had my Wii for about a year, no problems with it.
My 360 since December, no problems yet.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had two 360's that have had heavy use for months.

No RROD here.

This is just your most recent random viewpoint.  The PS3 is not going anywhere.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Random viewpoint?  Alright.

Talk to me in a year or two.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, Bul, come on now. First of all, you have like an unlimited Warranty for the thing. So, if the RRoD occures (Which, by the way, I heard is impossible if you buy a new one. I heard like only the system's toward the beggining of the release had that problem), you send it in, and get a new 360. 

Plus, the 360 is an absolutely amazing system. It's unbelievable. I can't stress the difference between playing by yourself on the Wii, and having constant connection with all of your friends on the 360, whether your playing together, or playing two different games and just chatting for a while.

PS3 = Fail.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

See though, I don't want to go through the hassle of sending my system in.  Heck, I might just get a refurbished one back!

I don't see what makes PS3 so "fail".  It's got a lot of the games 360 does, and some nice exclusives to boot.  Sure, it's not doing too hot right now, but if their 10-year plan works out... well, we'll see if Microsoft and Nintendo can hold onto the top spots.

I mean... yeah, 360 has a lot of great games I'd love to play, but PS3 has more that fit my taste.

Metal Gear Solid 4 (been meaning to get into the series)
Jak and Daxter sequel
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
God of War III
All of the Final Fantasy XIII games
The Ratchet and Clank game

PLUS, I've really wanted a PS2 for quite some time now.  With most PS3s backwards compatible, I can indulge in the library of what is probably the best system ever... I mean, if you've got Katamari Damacy, what else do you need? <3


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> See though, I don't want to go through the hassle of sending my system in.  Heck, I might just get a refurbished one back!
> 
> I don't see what makes PS3 so "fail".  It's got a lot of the games 360 does, and some nice exclusives to boot.  Sure, it's not doing too hot right now, but if their 10-year plan works out... well, we'll see if Microsoft and Nintendo can hold onto the top spots.
> 
> ...


 It has three (3) nice exclusives that are out, versus how many great titles on the 360?  Most of those games you listed aren't even _out_ yet.

And believe me Katamari Damacy gets old.  And to further reinforce that your opinion was just swayed by some random article you read, you just said the PS2 was the best system ever.

Don't lie to yourself.  Xbox > GameCube > PS2

We all know the order of the last generation.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH?  Random article I read?  Dude... honestly.

PS2 has (err, had)...

1) the most good games, I already made a list somewhere on TBT
2) the best third party support
3) online, something the Gamecube barely even HAD

IMO, it's something like... PS2 > Gamecube > Xbox.  Pretty much the opposite of your list.

"It has three (3) nice exclusives that are out, versus how many great titles on the 360? Most of those games you listed aren't even out yet."

Wait, three?  I think you might've forgotten Uncharted, that new SOCOM game, etc...

I'm not arguing this further.  Bottom line: I'd be more interested in a PS3 than a 360, based on my tastes.  Aaaand I'd like to be able to play all the PS2 games I missed out on.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The system came out before the other two, so it was a given that it would have a few more titles.  However, after the release of the XBox the PS2 got very few viable exclusives.  Guitar Hero and Jak and Daxter come to mind.  And the GameCube had (next to) no online play, and the online play on the PS2 was below *CEN-2.1-SORD* compared to XBox Live, even 5 years ago.

The 3 were Uncharted, Resistance, and soon to be Metal Gear Solid 4.  Resistance is pretty bad if you ask me, anyways....  I've played them, have you?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not arguing that Xbox Live was the superior service.  Hell, nothing came close to it.

Very few viable exclusives?  Look, I don't feel like arguing this; I just know there are more PS2 games I'm interested in than 360, and when you combine that with PS3's line-up... a PS3 is a no-brainer.

I've played Resistance and Uncharted...

I haven't played MGS4, and neither have you.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt,but the argument is going nowhere if you two compare two generations at once.

PS2 > XBox

360 > PS3


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Sorry to interrupt,but the argument is going nowhere if you two compare two generations at once.

PS2 > XBox

360 > PS3 [/quote]
Going nowhere?  Why?

One of the main reasons for my (hypothetical) purchase of a PS3 would be its backwards compatability... hell, I'll probably have more PS2 games than PS3.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Then buy a PS2?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Then buy a PS2?


 Yeah, I'm considering that too.     

The likeliest scenarios are:

1) I get a PS2 in the very near future
2) I wait for a few PS3 price drops and then buy one


----------



## Grawr (Apr 5, 2008)

But, Bul, I'm pretty sure the new 360's can't get the red ring of death. That's the thing...

I think it was a problem with the earlier models only. And if it is possible with the new ones, it's highly unlikely. I may be wrong, but I've heard this from a ton of people.

Although, I guess it's your choice. Definately don't go for the PS2, though. If anything, PS3. But, I still highly suggest a 360.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> But, Bul, I'm pretty sure the new 360's can't get the red ring of death. That's the thing...
> 
> I think it was a problem with the earlier models only. And if it is possible with the new ones, it's highly unlikely. I may be wrong, but I've heard this from a ton of people.


 Let me put it this way:
I had my 360 for about 4/5 months, treated it with care (clean, open space etc.)
But... yesterday... A little *CEN-4.0-SORD* of a Red Light flashes. Plus it was an Elite to Boot. :angry:
I Completely flipped.
WTH?
So I've phoned Xbox Support, being collect soon.
Meaning, no 360 for 2/3 weeks, no Live, no nothing.


----------



## Mino (Apr 7, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Ouch.


 Yep, so that's me out of the next few Halo challenges. 
Shame, I'll miss your banter Mino.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 7, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WELL THANKS. YOU JUST PROVED BUL's POINT FOR HIM.

Err, I mean... That sucks.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 7, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

Wow, guess I was wrong. Jeez, that's horrible! 

......*looks at Xbox's light*....

Let's hope this doesn't happen anytime soon on my end...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In some ways, it'll give me a chance to live again.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 7, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true...

But man...that really is terrible. And an unbelievabley quick time period....

You got yours when I got mine, btw...so...

>.<


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd say your's will be fine, but I thought mine would be. (Sorry if I scare you)
  
:'(


----------



## MGMT (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought God of War III was only for PSP....


----------



## Grawr (Apr 7, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I thought God of War III was only for PSP....


 Wh...

What?


----------



## MGMT (Apr 7, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh.. sorry i didn't quote. I was referring to Bul's post on the third page.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 8, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're thinking of God of War: Chain of Olympus.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 8, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh.. sorry my bad.. The only problem I have with my 360 is that when I play live on Halo 3 while someones using the internet I lose connection on both(comp. and 360)


----------



## Grawr (Apr 8, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't really had problems...

I mean, every now and again I might lagg out of a game, but that happens to everyone.


....*goes to buy a cooler*


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've heard the coolers don't really help.
Might not be true, but be wary of Microsoft.   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Apr 8, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't get one....

Can void your warranty and have been shown to not help.


----------

